# Confused.



## Flmomma89

So, took a test this morning. This was my result. I’m so confused that only half the line is there for a positive. Will test again in the morning but curious if it happened to anyone else what your results were.


----------



## Kiwiberry

You're only half pregnant :rofl:

Seriously though lol, I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. I would say that you're pregnant because a line did show up even if it's incomplete. Good luck when you test again.

When do you plan on taking another test? If I was in your situation I would have definitely tested again already :haha:.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Wow i dont think I've ever seen that happen either! I'd lean towards pregnant too but that test is invalid so i have no idea! Praying you get the result you want for your next test :)


----------



## Flmomma89

Kiwiberry said:


> Wow lol, I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. I would say that you're pregnant because a line did show up even if it's incomplete. Good luck when you test again.
> 
> When do you plan on taking another test? If I was in your situation I would have definitely tested again already :haha:.

I’m going to test tomorrow morning.. I’m really hoping we get a positive. We are 2 months vasectomy reversal post op. So fingers crossed..


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looking forward to your update in the morning!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

How strange. I've never seen that b4 either. 
Good luck when u test again tomorrow hon


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any update?


----------



## Rags

That happened to me!! Ds is 11 now so it's a while ago but I remember being very unsure as it was emu at 11 day post iui so I wasn't due to test for another 3 days. I planned to wait until I was meant to test but caved by lunch time, bought a digital test and tested as soon as I got home and had an instant bfp. Best of luck to you.


----------

